# Soundkarte gibt keinen Ton von sich!



## dignsag (14. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine neue PCI Soundkarte in meinen Rechner eingebaut (Aureon 5.1 PCI von Terratec).
- Onboardsoundkarte deaktivier
- Neue Soundkarte rein
- Treiber installiert
- Aureon ControlPanel installiert

Habe dann die Kopfhörer reingesteckt, höre aber keinen Sound wenn ich z.B. Musik starte!

Die Soundeinstellungen habe ich an etlichen Stellen 5 mal überprüft, mit diesen Einstellungen MUSS Sound kommen. Habe auch nirgendwo den Sound zu leise gedreht.

Habe Treibereinstellungen geprüft, bestimmt schon 3 oder 4 FAQs und Foren durchstöbert und jetzt letztlich zu dem Schluss gekommen mein Problem mal selbst zu formulieren.

Ich habe auch mal einen Hardwaretest durchgeführt über die Windows Soundeigenschaften. Bei ca. 75% stürzt der PC ab und zeigt einen Bluescreen und meint das die Datei "cmaudio.sys" den Fehler ausgelöst hätte.

Treiber habe ich den Aktuellsten installiert und es gibt auch keinen anderen.

Ich denke das ich schon fast alles probiert habe, aber es kommt kein Sound. Bin hier echt am verzweifeln !

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß

Dignsag


----------



## desaster0505 (14. April 2007)

Hast du nach Hardwarekonfliktren geschaut.. vielleicht nutzt die Karte nen IRQ den ein anderes Teil vom PC auch benutzt oder ähnlich.


----------



## dignsag (14. April 2007)

Habe extra nochmal nachgeschaut, "leider" keine Konflikte! Habe auch mal mehrere andere Geräte angeschaut zwecks IRQ. Auch kein Konflikt den er nicht automatisch erkennen würde.


----------



## ojamaney (14. April 2007)

Wo genau kommt denn kein Sound raus? Nur Kopfhörer oder auch Boxen? Schreib mal welche Stecker Du wo reingesteckt hast.

Den Kopfhörer musst Du evtl erst "aktivieren". Das kannst Du in der "Systemsteuerung - Sounds und Audiogeräte - Erweiterte Einstellungen" machen.
Ansonsten, mal den Kopfhörer in die grüne Buchse stecken. Normalerweise ist die blaue für Kopfhörer.

Falls doch ein IRQ-Konflikt vorliegt, installiere/aktiviere die Legacy-Treiber der Soundkarte.

Gruß, ojamaney

Ps.: Alte Soundtreiber vorher deInstalliert? Kopfhörer hat An- und Ausschalter *grins* ?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. April 2007)

Dem Musikplayer gesagt, dass er den Soundtreiber zur Wiedergabe nehmen soll?


----------



## dignsag (15. April 2007)

ojamaney hat gesagt.:


> Wo genau kommt denn kein Sound raus? Nur Kopfhörer oder auch Boxen? Schreib mal welche Stecker Du wo reingesteckt hast.
> 
> Den Kopfhörer musst Du evtl erst "aktivieren". Das kannst Du in der "Systemsteuerung - Sounds und Audiogeräte - Erweiterte Einstellungen" machen.
> Ansonsten, mal den Kopfhörer in die grüne Buchse stecken. Normalerweise ist die blaue für Kopfhörer.
> ...



All das habe ich schon versucht!

Weder auf der blauen noch auf der grünen Dose kommt  Sound, wobei ich standardmäßig den grünen für meine Kopfhörer verwende, auch schon bei der Onboard-Karte.

Die Legacy-Treiber waren bereits installiert und aktiviert.
Meine Kopfhörer haben keinen An- und Ausschalter!



			
				Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dem Musikplayer gesagt, dass er den Soundtreiber zur Wiedergabe nehmen soll?



Es geht ja nicht nur um den Musikplayer, ich höre ja auch die Systemtöne net! Und dem habe ich definitiv gezeigt welchen Soundtreiber er nehmen soll!


----------

